# Cool and not so cool finds lol



## forestdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll be posting my cool and not so cool finds here in this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

Pic 3 is a blender attachment? []
 The rest I get.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope you realize how valuable some of that stuff can be. Car Tail light?  Big $$$$$ perhaps. I await the rest of your pix.


----------



## dewdog (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like tail light for a '57 chevy..............


----------



## banjobot (Jun 21, 2013)

#1 is a Zombie doll.....[:'(]


----------



## forestdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

dewdog, ur right!
 banjobot... lol I just sold that doll for $15 on ebay.... AMAZING!! haha!


----------



## banjobot (Jun 21, 2013)

Zombies are hot right now!, I think theres one of those laying in the dirt out back.


----------



## forestdigger (Jun 21, 2013)

man, thats money just getting dirty man! But then again I guess everyone around here is used to that. The term "dirty money" means a whole new thing to me now lol...People are weeeeeeeeeeird....


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2013)

Yep , the tail light is from a 57 Chevy .


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 16, 2013)

why is there always an eerie doll in these posts!!!!

 nice finds though.


----------



## bobble (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm on my android,if I scroll up and down fast,the eye winks!


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 18, 2013)

i hate those doll finds...so eerie....
 12yo daughter and I met inlaws halfway to give them my son for a week so he can help build a block wall.
 We stopped at an antique shop we'd never seen.
 OMG...so big.  4 big rooms on main floor and 15or so on top floor...had to have been an old hotel..
 daughter was going nuts in there.  Until we saw the doll room....she said "it's a room full of those dolls, don't go in there" lol...

 nice car parts find! bad thing about car parts is taking the time to haul them all out.


----------

